# Powermatic Model 53 Jointer



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a chance to pick up the above jointer for $100.00 but don't know much about it. The price sounds good and there's some rust on the top, but that's about all I know. Most of the Powermatic jointers I see are yellow, but this one is green. Is that because it is older?

Can anybody fill in the blanks for me? What to look for etc. Are there any inherent problems with those machines, or that model? What size motors come on this model, how many cutting knives does it have? These are some of my questions.

It doesn't appear to be a table top model, but I could be wrong. I would appreciate your input. I want to jump on it if it's as good a deal as I think, but I don't want to get stung either.

Thanks


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

It is a older one.
Well, at $100 its a steal!
Why don't you have it already?
Its already worth its weight in cast iron…
Also bert http://lumberjocks.com/b2rtch/blog/31439 has it there.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I would google the machine. I am certain the jointer is worth the asking price as long as it works fine. Sounds like a great deal for someone who is in the market for a good jointer. I am a very big fan of the older model woodworking machines as many of them were built much better. I do see jointers on our CL a lot, just yesterday I seen a 6" older Rockwell for 200.00 and it looked in good condition.

If you go look at it, just make sure there is nothing major wrong with the overall operation of the jointer. It is likely very repairable but I feel that jointers are easily found throughout CL, at least in our area, that a buyer can be more picky and get a good jointer in good working order.

It is probably a great deal so I would encourage you to check into it.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's mine in an older pic(shop has been cleaned a little)its green ,was made in 95 so that may give you a time frame.Mine has the aluminum fence but I think some had cast iron.Wings measure 45 1/2".I cant remember what the motor hp is,mines still original.3 blade cutterhead takes a 6 1/16 a 5/8 blade(I think).I havent had any problems with mine other than a bolt breaking off in the fence contraption.A c clamp fixed it.I do have the manual if you have any Q's.


----------



## Kroden (Apr 23, 2012)

I was looking at one of these awhile ago on CL for $250 and I thought that was a good deal. One thing I did notice is that it was missing the blade guard. Powermatic nicely has all the parts drawings online, and even had all the necessary parts for the guard in stock. However, it would have cost $100 to get the parts. At $350 it didn't feel like as good of a deal, so I let it slide. Just beware of what's missing, and go online and figure out how much that stuff will cost to replace.


----------



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got back from looking at the jointer. I wound up passing on it because it just didn't look right to me. Fence was very difficult to adjust and in general just didn't function like I'd want. Probably still a good deal, but just not for me. I'd rather spend a little more for more of a machine. It looked more like a bench top jointer than anything else.

Thanks for all your input.


----------

